# TELOSA | Projects & Construction



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

I have that many of this site already know about the telosa project, if you don't know, Telosa is a proposed utopian planned US city conceived by American billionaire Marc Lore and announced in September 2021.

The project has a target population of 5 million people by 2050, with the first phase of construction expected to house 50,000. The location initially had not been chosen, with the project's planners intending for the city to be built on cheap land in Appalachia or the American West desert.

Telosa is planned to be a 15-minute city, with workplaces, schools, and basic goods and services being within a 15-minute commute from residents' homes. Vehicles that are powered by fossil fuels will not be permitted within the city, with an emphasis instead being placed upon walkability and the use of scooters, bicycles, and autonomous electric vehicles.

The massive skyscraper, dubbed "Equitism Tower", is planned to serve as a "beacon for the city". The skyscraper's projected features include space for water storage, aeroponic farms, and a photovoltaic roof.

This Thread will be essential to share the latest news and developments of the project and also to discuss.



















*Official Website :* Telosa | City of the Future


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*BIG designing Ground to Air driverless vehicle for American desert city Telosa.*

Danish architecture studio BIG is designing a road, air and hyperloop-capable autonomous vehicle for the new US city of Telosa currently being planned for five million people in an unconfirmed desert location.


The Ground to Air, or G2A, would constitute a rhomboid passenger pod that can attach to a set of wheels to become a car, rotor blades to become a helicopter or run underground in a hyperloop system.

The plan was revealed by a Bjarke Ingels Group (BIG) architect leading the Telosa mega-project at a recent introductory town hall event held in the Brooklyn Museum that elaborated further elements of the project.





































Phase 1 of Telosa City - 2030










Phase 2 - 2033











Phase 4 - 2050































































BIG designing Ground to Air driverless vehicle for American desert city Telosa


Architecture firm BIG is designing a road, air and hyperloop-capable autonomous vehicle for the new US city of Telosa currently being planned for five million people in an unconfirmed desert location.




www.dezeen.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

New York Post Article About The Project :

*Inside billionaire Marc Lore’s utopian city: ‘Telosa’*









Inside billionaire Marc Lore’s utopian city: ‘Telosa’


Telosa, the metropolitan brainchild of billionaire Marc Lore, now has more details available regarding its development, which aims for a 2030 completion.




nypost.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Some New renders that i found :*


----------

